# The Oscar´s garden



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Day 0










Day 25th










To be continue!


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice tank setup! grass is going in nicely. Tank and light specs?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's so neat against that blue wall. The contrast are incredible.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Tank dimensions:

70 x 50 x 50 cm

175 liters

lights:

2 x 24w T5 (6000 ºK) 
2 x 24w T5 (6500 ºK)
4 x 24w T5 (8400 ºk)

Filter:

Eheim 2026:
950 liters/hour

Substract:

Akadama, Aquasoil Amazonia, power Sand S

CO2:

External reactor

Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp "green"
Eleocharis acicularis
Pogostemon helferi










Regards!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice, that is some pretty quick growth for being only 25 days.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks nice can we get a close up?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

chagovatoloco said:


> Looks nice can we get a close up?


yes you can


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

Great tank. The rotala Green on the right looks very nice and healthy.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Here i expected to see a giant oscar floating in the middle of the tank.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

i love this tank, excellent use of the more rounder looking rocks! i usually overlook the rounder ones when i think of a setup! I think ive been inspired for the next future aquascape!


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Gorgeous tank


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

That is an awesome tank


----------



## richardesc (Aug 13, 2008)

very nice. keep us posted. plants are very healthy. i like the layout


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful color choices! Nice tank!
Reef


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Pereiro said:


>


What is this plant? It looks like a relative of downoi. Is it some kind of pogostemon?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

foofooree said:


> What is this plant? It looks like a relative of downoi. Is it some kind of pogostemon?


Hello,

I don´t know what plant is it.. They sold me like Pogostemon helferi, but i think it is not...

It is a question that will not let me sleep 

I left that question here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

That is a beautiful tank,well done! 

How do you make the rotalla green to be spilled like that?is it anything to do with dense planting?or maybe
kind of trimming?


Dror.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

A.Dror said:


> That is a beautiful tank,well done!
> 
> How do you make the rotalla green to be spilled like that?is it anything to do with dense planting?or maybe
> kind of trimming?
> ...


The Rotala green take that form with good light, much CO2 and a little of love hehe

it isn´t kind of trimming.. it is good conditions..

Regards


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

I guess you right..that's the answer i thought i well get..

I never had a problem growing this plant he always looks good and healthy,
but never so stocky and short.he start "falling down" only after he gets to the surface...and I'm using 1W/L
Your version is much more impressive.

So what we use to call good conditions..can be tricky sometimes


Dror.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

You have one of my favorite tanks!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

A.Dror said:


> I guess you right..that's the answer i thought i well get..
> 
> I never had a problem growing this plant he always looks good and healthy,
> but never so stocky and short.he start "falling down" only after he gets to the surface...and I'm using 1W/L
> ...


What lamps do you use?
what age are they?
how much CO2?

i has Rotala "green" in another two tanks, and the watts are the same like this, but it grows better in this tank.. i think it depends of lamps and CO2
another difference is nitrates.. in this tank i has more than the other two

sorry about my poor english


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Pereiro,sorry for stealing the focus from your beautiful aquarium..your english is fine,mine is terrible:icon_hang that's why I'm hardly active in this forum..

-I'm useing fluorescent T8=6*18=108W+T5=2*24=48W=*156W*+reflectors.they are all new and the tank is 120L and only 40cm high.
-Co2 i have more then enough,for sure.i know cause all the sensitive fishes/shrimps could'nt stand it and they are no longer with us

As i allways suspected something wrong with my fert..it's confusing since everything seems to be OK(except for this rotala)

Im usually keep nitrat 5-10,you think that's the issue??shuold i raise it up?

Dror.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

(click on the photo to see larger please)


----------



## Kazs (Feb 16, 2009)

so nice, i can stare at this for hours. A video would be nice.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

More photos:


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

nice. too bad the U. gibba kinda messes stuff up. i do love the overhang effect!


----------



## JL15219 (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a really nice looking tank I wish mine looked that nice!


----------

